
State of the container world, February 2016 - brendandburns
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/03/state-of-container-world-february-2016.html
======
nowprovision
It is important to note that it has only been ~8 months since Kubernetes v1
release and with <100 respondents one can't take too much away from the Feb
survey. Comments in column I are interesting though, a lot of people still
seem to be "figuring it out"... Kubernetes 1.2 and onwards ftw :)

